# проблема с определение кодировки

## syn0ptik

Помогите определить кодировку...

```
^Z^P^]^P^U^R^P ^\^P ^X/ ^X^^!^X$^^^R^]^P,^_^P
```

или такое уже не прочитать?

В консоли вижу русские символы, с локалью проблем нет.

Эти русские каракули из mdb базы извлек при помощи mdbtools.

В ooo3 не смог аксесс открыть.

С перлом что-то тоже не вышло выбрать dsn.

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;

use warnings;

use DBI;

#  my $DSN = 'driver=Microsoft Access Driver(*.mdb);dbq=/usr/src/base.mdb';

#  my $msdb = DBI->connect("dbi:ODBC:$DSN", '','') or die "$DBI::errstr\n";

my $msdb = DBI->connect('dbi:ODBC:DSN=driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};dbq=/usr/src/base.mdb');

my $result;

 eval { $result = $msdb->do( "select * from atable;", undef, undef ); } or $result = 0;

  print "RESULT: $result \n";

```

или с dsn подскажите?!

----------

## smk

Это не похоже на символы иной кодировки, больше похоже на не расшифрованный кусок файла.

Лучше опишите подробнее проблему - что произошло с файлом, что из него нужно достать.

----------

## syn0ptik

нет, файл в формате cvs есть числа, а есть столбец с русскими крякозяблами.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> Помогите определить кодировку...

 

Что говорит enca, если подать ей это на вход? Только не копировать/вставить - а именно подать на вход через конвейер.

----------

